# Belmont Farm House - Durham, May 2013



## kesh01 (Feb 19, 2015)

History:

No history available.

*A nice little find right next to a quiet road, looks to have been derelict for some time, but still some great features left ! The original fireplace looks cool and you can still see the details on the metal surround, however the sofa has seen better days, upstairs there are 2 small bedrooms with great views across grassland, a few chairs have been left and you can still see an original stone fireplace in the wall. A great find and enjoyable explore.*

All images © 2013-2015





































Thanks for Looking


----------



## mookster (Feb 19, 2015)

you need to use


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2015)

The instructions I linked to you yesterday are very specific, it's really not that hard.


----------



## kesh01 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah I followed the instructions, I use google chrome so tried Internet explorer as per the instuctions went into properties and it gave me the same link as above :/ argggh lol


----------



## kesh01 (Feb 19, 2015)

hold on i think i know what i did wrong !!! lol 2 ticks...


----------



## kesh01 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wahooooo I did it lol !! excellent I can post here correctly now lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2015)

Great post..look forward to seeing future ones without clicking the individual links. .glad you got there finally


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2015)

Another beauty,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2015)

Woop woop, nice one.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2015)

Great first report....get out there and get exploring some more!


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

You might want to get some new footwear.... broken pipes, glass or junkie works will cut through those (very nice) shoes in an instant 

Nice 1st report though.....keep 'em coming.


----------



## Samy2015 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good 1st report nice to see newbies like our selfs


----------

